# Ankle discomfort



## Schlecks Chain (9 May 2020)

I've recently increased my time on the indoor trainer. After a recent ride I noticed discomfort in my ankle. I checked my cleats and they had become worn. I think I had been "ankling" in my pedal stroke.

Since then I've had discomfort in my ankle (mainly the front). There is no swelling and it's not been proper pain. I rested for four days but no difference. I've done a couple of light indoor sessions at high cadence since. No change. 

Any thoughts on what this might be and advice much appreciated?


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 May 2020)

Schlecks Chain said:


> I've recently increased my time on the indoor trainer. After a recent ride I noticed discomfort in my ankle. I checked my cleats and they had become worn. I think I had been "ankling" in my pedal stroke.
> 
> Since then I've had discomfort in my ankle (mainly the front). There is no swelling and it's not been proper pain. I rested for four days but no difference. I've done a couple of light indoor sessions at high cadence since. No change.
> 
> Any thoughts on what this might be and advice much appreciated?


It’s mostly down to having a rigidly bound bike ( in the turbo ). It puts unusual forces on your ankles, as the bike doesn’t rock as it does when normally road riding. Some turbos do rock, they are better regarding the issue you have. If you have a rigid turbo, you need to adjust your riding style ( whilst on the turbo ) to minimise the stresses on your ankles.


----------

